# Finally, a new bike I could get excited about.



## bikewhorder (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok this isn't old, and the retro trend is pretty tired a this point, but this actually looks like something I might consider buying.

http://www.gizmag.com/yamaha-y125-concept-retro-220-mpg/20672/


----------



## Boris (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd like to try riding that for sure. It looks like you sit nice and low too.


----------



## vincev (Jan 29, 2013)

Not low enough for your kind  Marko


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 29, 2013)

*Just needs pedals*

Looks like they are headed in the right direction. Hope they make em!


----------

